# Защемление нерва или что-то другое?



## Даос (5 Июл 2009)

Здравствуйте.

Моя проблема в следующем. Мне 33 года. Два месяца назад появились неприятные ощущения и дискомфорт внизу живота и возле полового члена, которые сперва были расценены мной и врачом-урологом, как легкие признаки простатита. Чуть позднее были выявлены инфекции молочницы и гарднерелл (были у жены). Я прошел курс лечения и по первой и по второй проблеме. Но! Все мои неприятные ощущения нисколько не исчезли, а может быть даже в чем-то и увеличились. И тут врач предположил, что эти прострелы и боли могут быть вызваны защемлением нерва. Эта идея мне показалась весьма резонной, ибо легкие проблемы с позвоночником испытываю уже давно, а вот эти два месяца они так же увеличились.

Собственно, мой вопрос в следующем - может ли защемления нерва давать в продолжении двух месяцев (без перерывов) следующие дисфункции:
- в сидячем положении ощущения тяжести в районе мочевого пузыря
- легкие ноющие боли (как от синяков) в мошонке и в районе семенниковых каналов с отдачей в тазобедренные суставы
- усиление вышеуказанных болей после секса (особенно, после частого секса)
- иногда тянущие боли в промежности (район простаты). в основном после секса.

Повторюсь, что при всех этих симптомах испытываю прострелы и легкие боли в пояснице и немного в крестце.

УЗД простаты и анализы не показывают каких-то значительных отклонений

Заранее спасибо за ответ.


----------



## nuwa (5 Июл 2009)

Раз было предположение о "защимлении нерва", Вы обследовались у невропатолога?


----------



## Ell (5 Июл 2009)

К урологу и венерологу.
Полное обследование.


----------



## Даос (5 Июл 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Раз было предположение о "защимлении нерва", Вы обследовались у невропатолога?



Если честно, я просто боюсь пока идти к невропатологу. У нас в городе нет хороших специалистов, зато присутствуют случаи, когда врач "не там нажал" - и в итоге плачевный результат. Вот почему я пока просто решил выяснить, может ли защемление нерва давать подобную картину.


----------

